# Major problem with snowboarding�Wife



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

She looks a little like the devil right now, lol... jk, man.

My first recommendation would be do a little research and find studies to prove otherwise.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Tell her, hell to skiing i;m boarding and ya cant do nuttin' bout it. skiing aint no safer


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

yea im sure you could find proof that skiing is equally dangerous..in fact, id think its much much easer to destroy an acl or mcl while skiing..considering your knees and legs in general get all out of whack when you fall

edit: if that fails, suggest she take up sandwich making and leave the man be


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Told tell her anything. Just keep boarding. I've been married 11 years and can't imagine telling my wife to do something or being told to do something .... she will get over it when you don't get hurt, if you do get hurt she will be super happy..... she gets to say "I told you so".


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

wrrrrrrrrtchhhhhhhh!


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, being a wife I think I would need more information. Like, how exactly did you fall? Was she with you when you fell? My husband and I - 50's - took up skiing 4 years ago. He really didn't like the skis and hated having ski's going different directions all the time. After the first year he tried snowboarding and like that a lot better, he liked his feet straped in and not worrying about yardsales and getting all your gear together after a fall. He fell a few times hitting his head on ice - got a helmet and continued. After three years no other incidents. 

This year I started snowboarding - never got past geen runs on skis - skiing just felt too hard to me and exhurting and you can always falling leaf down a diamond if needed - can't do that on skis! lol 

We both fell early in the season this year and I hurt my wrist and he sprained his on easy falls. We got wrist guards and have kept going. I see him boarding and he doesn't do anything crazy that he wouldn't have done on skis so I look at it as he could get hurt either way, but I see how careful he is and we continue. But, in all honestly, I think if he got hurt like you did I'd give him a second chance and if he got hurt again, I may not be as happy to see him continue. 

Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

Having learned to ski before I snowboarded I'd say skiing was generally safer. Although I switched over to snowboarding fairly soon before I started really pushing myself so I never had any huge crashes ect. With snowboarding I've had some nasty edge catches and trapped my arms in akward places while falling. I know there's proper ways to fall, but when things happen so quick it aint easy to brace yourself. I reckon it's pretty easy to break a wrist too. I've had some close calls. Never really got them problems skiing. So yeah shes probably right it's more dangerous ect. However like anything if you take it easy don't run before you can walk then you should be fine. Perhaps you just got unlucky with your fall it happens. You could quite easily hurt yourself skiing. I'd say be your own man stick with the board. Be sensible and you should be fine.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I skiied for years, then took a break for years, then took up snowboarding (3rd season). Snowboarding is inherently a little more dangerous when you're starting out, just as it's a little harder when starting. Once you get going, it evens out. Once you're into intermediate levels (not stunt riding, ok?) I think snowboarding is slightly safer in that when you have a big fail in skiing you not only get flying equipment to worry about, you also have knee injuries. Once you get into jumps and park and crap, all bets are off -- it's just all dangerous.

This is all just my opinion of course, and I'm no authority (other than having done both), but the bottom line is that it's your aggressiveness more than the nature of the sport that's going to determine if you live or die.

If you are like most families, you are probably far more aggressive than your wife and daughter (just like in my family). Combine that with the fact that they are on skis and you're on a board and you have what's called a "skewed sample". It's very likely that you'd have buggered yourself up on skis anyway.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

That was not going to happen if it was me. IF my wife asked me to stop climbing OR snowboarding..I would simply sleep up in my office and keep climbing and riding. Do not touch my passions.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just saw a study which said skiing is more dangerous than snowboarding but I can't find it for the life of me. it was a few weeks ago.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Stick to snowboarding but do it tactfully. I don't know if you already have, but take a lesson. She might be comforted if you are in the hands of a pro. Keep your used deck but arm up on some pads to show her safety is your top priority. Helmet and wrist guards for sure. Promise to stay on the green runs til you can go the whole day without falling. I don't know any person who would still say no to all that.

If all else fails... withhold sex


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Sook must not be married. Lol. Women typically can hold out on sex for longer than men....


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

The stats gathered in the research here suggest that skiing is more dangerous:

NSAA : National Ski Areas Association : Press

And this is based on factual evidence, not speculation.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

I married a snowboarding girl.

Our honeymoon was in Banff.

Life is good for me.


----------



## MR_JOSHUA (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the profound input. For next season, I’m thinking it would be best to practice as much as possible on the little hills adjacent to our property. This way, I can clock several more hours on the board >>> learn to fall, get the confidence, etc. I could use a snowmobile to groom with a piece of equipment as shown below…..Just a thought. Lots of walking uphill indeed.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

MR_JOSHUA said:


> Thanks for the profound input. For next season, I’m thinking it would be best to practice as much as possible on the little hills adjacent to our property. This way, I can clock several more hours on the board >>> learn to fall, get the confidence, etc. I could use a snowmobile to groom with a piece of equipment as shown below…..Just a thought. Lots of walking uphill indeed.


Fuck it... it beats spanking your monkey all day. Will give you a nice bit of exercise too. Im sure your kid will join you also.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

pencap75 said:


> I married a snowboarding girl.
> 
> Our honeymoon was in Banff.
> 
> Life is good for me.


This is the only way I'll settle.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

MR_JOSHUA said:


> Thanks for the profound input. For next season, I’m thinking it would be best to practice as much as possible on the little hills adjacent to our property. This way, I can clock several more hours on the board >>> learn to fall, get the confidence, etc. I could use a snowmobile to groom with a piece of equipment as shown below…..Just a thought. Lots of walking uphill indeed.


old piece of chain link fence from the dump and some rope = free $70 ouch plus shipping

The hill by your house sounds like good practice. Don't forget your local sledding hill to, we have some great sled hills. I may make a portable pipe or rail to bring to our local sled hill for practicing.

MR_JOSHUA progress slowly and safety gear for sure. My 2nd year on a board at 43yrs, I sport helmet, wrist guards and impact shorts. I have been pretty beat up but I'm pushing it too, park and jumps. But when on the groomers just cruizin, I settle back and enjoy.
Get the basics and ride a lot WITH the wife. The quality time together and she will forget all about you riding a board and not ski's 
* quality time *


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Reminds me of my situation. My wife and girls ski - the girls started a couple of years back and were doing blacks second time out - no joke.

I can ski but don't enjoy it. Started snowboarding and fell a ton of times the first year - every Monday I would hobble into work crippled and heal up by Thursday.

This season I've been able to do blues easily but get hassled by my wife and kids to quit and take up skiing so they don't have to wait for me.

Well screw that. I'm confident I'll be comfortable on blacks next year.

So moral o the story - tell her how you feel and stick to it. I would hate to be forced to ski. I think you would as well.

I think your wife will understand eventually.

Good luck


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

She's willing to drop $1000 for the ski setup for you? Isn't that your money too? Whatever, I don't know your financial arrangement.

I'd say take the $1000 ski setup now to make her happy and settle her fears (she's probably just scared and a bit irrational since it was a recent injury). Eventually she'll figure out that snowboarding is not more inherently dangerous than skiing. You'll ease her anxiety and snowboard again, but will have new skis to boot. It's all about the metamessage.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

pencap75 said:


> I married a snowboarding girl.
> 
> Our honeymoon was in Banff.
> 
> Life is good for me.


Not married yet, but my girl is the one who introduced me to snowboarding (she went to UC Davis so was a regular at the tahoe resorts for years). We are planning a mini honeymoon (main one somewhere tropical) at Whistler. Can't wait for that. Oh yeah can't wait for the wedding too


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

You gotta do what you gotta do, tell her you won't get as much side-tail if you start skiing.


----------



## DirtySteve (Oct 29, 2009)

Simply tell her you're not quitting and to prove you're serious hold a lit zippo to your arm.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

If your that set on snowboarding, just do it. even if you get hurt, she is still your wife. she may not like it, but if she doesn't help you achieve your dreams/goals, or doesn't help you through the tough times, maybe she is the one with the problem.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL There is NO WAY snowboarding is more dangerous then skiing. 

-A fixed footprint means less injuries, not more because skis can go in different directions.

-Unnatural body movements affect how long it takes to learn to ride, not the likelihood of serious injuries.

-If you still want to be riding in 15 years snowboarding is the way to go. Skiing absolutely destroys your knees. 

-Knee and shoulder injuries are a lot more common in skiers, wrist and tailbone injuries are more common in snowboarders. You can wear wristguards and butt pads to stop this. Equipment can't stop knee or shoulder injuries while skiing.

-The death rate of snowboarders is 40 percent lower than alpine skiers, they are more likely to be hit by skiers gone out of control than the other way around.

-When a skier and a snowboarder crash, 90% of the time the snowboarder comes out on top.

-When skiers fall they slide a lot which causes them to be 3 to 4 times more likely to crash into something or someone. A snowboard on the other hand acts more like a seat anchor, preventing sliding. Death usually is caused from hitting something.

Which is More Dangerous? Skiing Or Snowboarding

Just wear protective gear and don't ride like an idiot and you'll be just as safe as skiers.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Inky said:


> Which is More Dangerous? Skiing Or Snowboarding


Mr. Joshua, show your wife that link comparing death rates and you won't be doing _either_ skiing or snowboarding!

Now's not the time to be making your case since you're 3 weeks post-op, still waiting to start PT, and your medical bills have yet to come. Trying to tell your wife that snowboarding is not as dangerous as she thinks doesn't have much impact when you're still bruised, swollen, and going to the doctor. She's just rattled. Give her time to calm down. You're done for this season anyway.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

(in deep voice...state) Little lady, I am snowboarding....and if you want to spend that $1000 for some disability or more life insurance on me...well that would be great. Otherwise, get in the car we are going to the hill.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> (in deep voice...state) Little lady, I am snowboarding....and if you want to spend that $1000 for some disability or more life insurance on me...well that would be great. Otherwise, get in the car we are going to the hill.


...and while you're at it, make me a sandwich (just don't touch my shoulder cuz it hurts).


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The game changes when kids come into the picture Wolfy. I was firm on my snowboarding before our baby and now I can't be that way. There's no argument against, "You want to snowboard more than you want to be with your baby?". Argue against that and you look like a jackass.

At any rate, my wife was very supportive of my riding this year considering all the stress we've been through in these past few months. In the end, that's what I suggest you do. Talk to your wife and let her know that snowboarding is where your passion lies. Everything has a consequence and you can't live life worrying about everything that might happen. Getting into your car to go to the mountain is far more dangerous than snowboarding and there is no denying that fact. Shit happens, you get hurt, heal, and move on. 

Injuries are a part of any sport, including skiing. To think that you have less chances of injury on skis is ignorant (not trying to be mean to your wife here). Let your wife know that you won't be in the best spirits on the mountain if you're locked on skis. That killjoy attitude is going to ruin the fun for her and your kids. Let her know that being on a snowboard is what is going to make you happy and that ultimately is the only way your whole family is going to have fun on the slopes together.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Leo said:


> The game changes when kids come into the picture


Yup...bigger racks and car...got to spend quality time with darn kid. Have seen moms and dads ride/ski with baby in front or back carriers and toddlers in mini bindings mounted between dad's knees.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yup...bigger racks and car...got to spend quality time with darn kid. Have seen moms and dads ride/ski with baby in front or back carriers and toddlers in mini bindings mounted between dad's knees.


Yea, I never liked seeing people do that. Not the safest way to ride haha. Especially on the overly crowded hills here.

I'll wait til he's 5 to put him on a board solo style


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to the all-new www.ski-injury.com! The number 1 site in Google for snow sports safety - Ski Injury

That site has the most relevant info on ski and snowboard injury rates etc. Technically speaking you about twice as likely to get injured snowboarding as you are skiing. 5.31 injuries per 1000 skier days versus 2.38 injuries per 1000 skier days. So there is some validity to her argument. 

The thing is, you just experienced the typical snowboarding injury. Something to your arms. With skiers, it's blown knees and horrible boot fractures. If I had to choose, I'll take the snowboarding injury any day. 

Overall, it's a stupid argument. Both sports are prone to injuries. I tend to believe skier injuries tend to be more serious. Or at least crippling. Take it for what it's worth. I'd just keep snowboarding if that is what you want to do. 

You always have this acronym...

D
I
V
O
R
C
E...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yup...bigger racks and car...got to spend quality time with darn kid. Have seen moms and dads ride/ski with baby in front or back carriers and toddlers in mini bindings mounted between dad's knees.


I <3 Big Racks.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Don`t compromise on this. Too often women try to change the men they are with. They man falls for it and the more he gives, the more the woman pushes. At some point, she no longer respects you because you are no longer the man who originally attracted her to you in the first place.
> 
> I told my wife from day one the ground rules and after 18 years she trusts me to use good judgment and never once has raised a fuss. I travel all over the globe in search of adventure from snowboarding, river rafting, flying airplanes, backpacking, mountaineering and for a job I drive a fucking gasoline tanker and drive extreme roads doing so.
> 
> Just firmly tell her this not open for negotiation. You can adjust your riding and even take a lesson or two which should appease her and really benefit you. But under no circumstance back down and start being a mousey compliant husband; before long your balls will be secured in her purse.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

for fucks sake, are you a man or not? you're not screwing 5 hookers and bangin 7 gram rocks like its nothing... tell her to shut up or just ignore her.... or tell them you won't let them ski any more because it looks fucking retarded and skiers are all douchebags.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> I <3 Big Racks.


BOOM! Well done.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> The game changes when kids come into the picture Wolfy. I was firm on my snowboarding before our baby and now I can't be that way. There's no argument against, "You want to snowboard more than you want to be with your baby?". Argue against that and you look like a jackass.


So true Leo.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Leo said:


> The game changes when kids come into the picture Wolfy. I was firm on my snowboarding before our baby and now I can't be that way. There's no argument against, "You want to snowboard more than you want to be with your baby?". Argue against that and you look like a jackass.



Or you can take my approach and get divorced before the baby is born, then snowboard to your heart's content on the 50% of the days that you don't have the wee one.

Assuming of course you got $$ leftover after the lawyers and child support payments. 

/just kidding
//but seriously..

hah


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> Or you can take my approach and get divorced before the baby is born, then snowboard to your heart's content on the 50% of the days that you don't have the wee one.
> 
> Assuming of course you got $$ leftover after the lawyers and child support payments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

To the OP, let me tell you something, if you give in to this you're screwed for life, and not in a good way. If she sees that she can talk you out of this, then there will be more to come. You wouldn't be looking to get back on a board after your injury if it wasn't important to you. If she were to suffer an injury skiing her attitude would change real quick unless she's one of those "fall off the horse then run away from it" type people.

I've had quite a few relationships end due to my love for snowboarding, including my most recent. I'm not saying do this in your case since you're married, but I'd just tell her this. "If I were to be injured snowboarding and you refused to support me in the least, then that says something for the way you care about other people....wait not what I mean, the way you care about your own self interests". This whole story reeks of her wanting you to do what she does to make herself more comfortable.

This may have sounded harsh, but this is still your life, married or not (since this is a reasonable personal enjoyment) you still have the choice of continuing to do what you love. I don't want to the next photo you post of you and her wearing matching ski outfits.

So here are your choices:

Keep snowboarding:







or...

Give in to her:









(note the snowboarder in the background)


----------



## MR_JOSHUA (Feb 23, 2011)

Ouch, the image of matching outfits is painful, more than my torn cuff. 

Possible solution:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

re: art of flight trailor.... what the fuck are some of these guys thinking when they drop in on these lines.... How the fuck do you sack up for something like that... I hope letting my son grow up on a snowboard will allow him to have the balls for that but me growing up on BMX, fishing and hunting did nothing for building balls to ride down a mountain like those on(should I say jump off a cliff)


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

2 things, 1: i just showed my wife this post and she said, "as if you would ever listen to me if i said you cant do something (directing to me of course)" and "what if he falls over while walking to the store, will he not be allowed to buy anything anymore?"
I think its all about the relationship you have with ya missus, but seriously support should be there for all activities that are not going to send your family bankrupt or broken.
and 2: tell my uncle who shattered his Femur in 26 places when his ski got caught in a soft spot in the snow and now has a permanent rod in his leg that skiing is safer than snowboarding. They both have their injury issues like any activity, the difference being you can live alot easier with a busted shoulder than a busted knee or leg IMO


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Welcome to the all-new www.ski-injury.com! The number 1 site in Google for snow sports safety - Ski Injury
> 
> That site has the most relevant info on ski and snowboard injury rates etc. Technically speaking you about twice as likely to get injured snowboarding as you are skiing. 5.31 injuries per 1000 skier days versus 2.38 injuries per 1000 skier days. So there is some validity to her argument.


I'd have to think that there are more injuries in the early stages of snowboarding versus skiing. I know a lot of people who found the tailbone slams too much in their first season and never came back for a second season. I skiied for a few years and don't remember getting hurt while snowplowing/learning? Wonder how much that skewed the stats: there's going to be way more injuries per day for less than veteran snowboarders than the equivalent for skiers. And the % of veteran skiers in the general skiing population is way higher than that of snowboarders.

All that said, it's a quality of life issue. If riding is your big passion, then the two of you need to compromise. If riding is only one of your passions with injury potential, then maybe you've got to put something else on the table.

All snow sports have injury potential, but also have great life-long and family activity value. 

I occasionally ride with a friend from work and his teenage son. He mentioned that they're going out to Revelstoke next year and hooking up with his 75-year old skier father for a weekend. Been doing it every few years. How cool is that?


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I look at it this way. Shit happens. If you think your not going to fall or that one is safer than the other you are clearly mistaken. This sport is considered extreme.. I had a baseplate fail on me at the start of this season. Knocked out cold.. There was nothing I could have done to prevent crashing at that point.. I was bombing a run. Not even touching the park.. Moral. No matter what version you do you have potential to crash.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

welp dude, i feel you, just tell her how you really feel and that you love the sport and it calms you down on heated days... im 15 soo i wouldnt know bout wives and shit but it should work, just make a bullshit excuse and try to prove to her that snowboarding is "safer" than skiing!!! good luck


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes nick you are 15, I'll fill in for your dad here... Shut the fuck up and go make your own gay ass thread.
:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

this thread reminds me of a classic quote. "my wife told me if I keep snowboarding she'll leave me... boy will I miss her". 

If a woman ever made me choose between her or the board I'd choose the board every time.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Truth be told, you damaged the arm because of weight and lack of exercise. I did too  I think I'm ...ok...but it still bothers me from when I did it two summers ago, especially after I fall on it. Eventually I'm going to have to have it looked at. But here's the deal. I'm about 200 pounds and 6', and I can tell you that my proper weight should be about 170 - 175. Also, I'm an office worker by week and whatever on the weekend. Even so, I can't imagine what activity I do that would strengthen that area...hanging drywall all week maybe?!

So here's the bottom line. Tell her you will get excercises to decrease the likelyhood of that injury.

AND 

(hope this doesnt backfire) your chances of a much more debilitating and costly recuperation will occur from skiing via KNEE damage. 

Lose weight (not saying you are fat just that we can all do better if we are down to our proper weight), exercise, and learn to fall better  Wear a helmet and learn to avoid the instinct to put your arms out. If you do, learn to use them as very minor absorbers for shock and let them roll in. It's better if you tuck them in, tuck your head down with your helmet and let mothernature take its course. I reinjured my shoulder and knee this year not falling properly. Now I'm getting better at it. 

With skiing, you can gently sit down alot but the faster you go the more risk there is for greater injury. Promise to take it slow. Ride those greens and mild blues for a LONG time until you have turning down to a science. Dont push yourself.

And after all it is a risk/reward sport. So yea occasionally you are going to want to try different things. Just listen to your comfort zone for awhile and try not to push past it until you are all healed up. 39 too so I know what you going through. Wife just tells me dont get hurt and then I come back complaining of pains. I can imagine if there is something that limits my ability to work, she will then complain but until then she has been super supportive of my need to turn snow/ice into water briefly. 

I'm not hanging in bars, spending our $ on sports cars, buying a bunch of useless tech that I don't need, I just pretty much golf and ski/board...that's about it


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> Yes nick you are 15, I'll fill in for your dad here... Shut the fuck up and go make your own gay ass thread.
> :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


Now now, he did make one good comment in his post, even if it was unintentional. Referring to dealing with and winning an argument with a controlling woman..



NickCap said:


> good luck


Not much else you can really say about it...:dunno:


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> ...and while you're at it, make me a sandwich (just don't touch my shoulder cuz it hurts).



:laugh:

perfect!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Skiing involves much less injuries when learning, but has way more injuries in the long term. Snowboarding involves falling a lot when your learning, it's just a consequence of the learning process. In the long run though, skiers end up with major knee problems, and sometimes shoulder problem. There both dangerous sports, but so is a multitude of other things. I've never had a major accident snowboarding, but I have also slowly worked my way up the totem pole. Some factors that help reduce injury are physical fitness, knowing how to fall (you want to distribute your momentum as far as possible, and don't throw out your arms) judging your ability, and almost most importantly, KNOW YOUR TERRAIN AND CONDITIONS. I ride differently on every condition, because some conditions are more forgiving then others. Due to this, I am cautious on stuff I know I have a high-chance of getting slammed on.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Gosh this thread makes snowboarding look like it's the most dangerous thing you can do. you snowboard you die, or you can ski and have a chance of living.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Haha, I knew the instant that I read the OP that this was going to be a GREAT thread! A couple thoughts:



pencap75 said:


> I married a snowboarding girl.
> Our honeymoon was in Banff.
> Life is good for me.


This *sounds* ideal (if she can keep up), but I've grown to really appreciate my "me" time. The mountain is my mistress. Just need to get the wife good enough to keep up with the kids until they can keep up with me.



Argo said:


> Sook must not be married. Lol. Women typically can hold out on sex for longer than men....


Typically!? No...ALWAYS! :laugh:



Leo said:


> The game changes when kids come into the picture Wolfy. I was firm on my snowboarding before our baby and now I can't be that way. There's no argument against, "You want to snowboard more than you want to be with your baby?". Argue against that and you look like a jackass.


So true. I keep seeing all these tragic posts about deaths from avys, falling in tree wells and creek beds etc...While I don't see any risk of avys in my near future (fortunately or unfortunately :dunno, falling in a tree well or creek bed is an all-to-likely scenario. I couldn't imagine the thoughts that would be going through my head. If my wife could be fly on my goggles, I think she'd burn all my gear.



HoboMaster said:


> I ride differently on every condition, because some conditions are more forgiving then others. Due to this, I am cautious on stuff I know I have a high-chance of getting slammed on.


^^This^^ I've been riding hard since '93, miraculously without a serious injury or death (plenty of close calls )...that is until last season when I separated my shoulder. It was a freezing, foggy, windy blizzard. No visibility. The whole mountain was a rock-hard sheet of ice. I was riding pretty nonchalantly and I popped off something and caught my toe edge on the landing...shoulda stayed in the bar!



Deviant said:


> or...
> 
> Give in to her:
> 
> ...


Holy  I need to see that movie!

:laugh: Silly skiers! Making turns >>> "whoo, ha, whoo, ha, yeah, uh, I'm cool..." :laugh: It's ok, I used to ski. 

Sorry for the lack of any serious advice. Everyone else pretty much has it covered.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

MR_JOSHUA said:


> Ouch, the image of matching outfits is painful, more than my torn cuff.
> 
> Possible solution:


Hey! My wife and I have a matching jacket. Well, one of them in our wardrobe does lol. We both snowboard though so it's acceptable :cheeky4:

And she's no slacker. Not the best rider, but is certainly into it when on the slopes. She wouldn't give up learning powder on her camber board when we were in Tahoe. I was so proud to see the lil lady stuck, jump out, ride, get stuck, jump right out, ride... At no point did she say "this sucks!". All she said was, "Wow, that stuff was deep. I'm tired. Which run you want to hit next?"

Haha. Up until she got prego, she used to try everything I did including kickers and ground tricks. She just rides now. Motherhood


----------



## kittyripper (Mar 26, 2011)

Deviant said:


> To the OP, let me tell you something, if you give in to this you're screwed for life, and not in a good way. If she sees that she can talk you out of this, then there will be more to come. You wouldn't be looking to get back on a board after your injury if it wasn't important to you. If she were to suffer an injury skiing her attitude would change real quick unless she's one of those "fall off the horse then run away from it" type people.
> 
> I've had quite a few relationships end due to my love for snowboarding, including my most recent. I'm not saying do this in your case since you're married, but I'd just tell her this. "If I were to be injured snowboarding and you refused to support me in the least, then that says something for the way you care about other people....wait not what I mean, the way you care about your own self interests". This whole story reeks of her wanting you to do what she does to make herself more comfortable.
> 
> ...


i'd have to agree...usually when one partner makes unreasonable demands of the other it's a symptom of a larger underlying issue.

btw some of these replies made me laugh out loud at my desk. thx guys! and good luck to you mr joshua.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Dude don't give in, like others have said, they are both plenty dangerous. When dealing with women you have to appeal to her emotional side, not a rational side. Right now she is in a highly negative emotional state about snowboarding. Let things calm down, right now she sees you as a useless lump on the couch that can't provide for her(and kids?) and irrationally blames snowboarding for that. Anytime a woman's security is threatened they will come out swinging whether her argument is rational or not. You can spew facts and statistics till your blue in the face and that will just make them come back harder emotionally. 

So it would have been okay if you blew out your knees skiing? What if you slip on the ice while loading gear and break something? What if you get run over by a tour bus in the parking lot? What if a huge icicle falls off the lodge and stabs you in the eye? All sounds stupid to me... Maybe the whole thing is way to dangerous and you 2 should take up shuffleboard.

Another thing to consider, is women get jealous of anything that takes your attention away from them. If she sees a passion in your eye when you talk about riding, she will take that as a threat. Yes that's irrational, but we are talking emotion not logic. I broke off an engagement a few years ago because of wakeboarding. Was all well and good till she saw me bail a TS backroll, under rotated it bad and bruised my ribs. I couldn't work for awhile, and she started harping on me about being more careful. I pretty much shined it on with the usual okay dear, sure I'll be more careful. When I got back out on the water I was taking it easy, just carving around, caught a toe edge and knocked myself stupid. I was still dazed when my brother rolled around to pick me up, as I was climbing in the boat, I saw this look in her eye. As I was backing the boat into my driveway that night she made a comment that maybe WB'ing wasn't safe at all and I should sell my boat!! I just shrugged it off, and smiled. About a week later I was looking at boats on craigslist, and I run across an ad for MY FUCKING BOAT!!! With her number to call for info!!!! I was furious, I wanted to kill her...literally!! 

Needless to say that ended the engagement. From that point on, I make it very clear to whoever I date that I love my board sports more then anything. Get in between me and my passions and we are going to have problems, big ones. I can always get a new GF, but I can't get that rush from shuffleboard lol. 

As for what to do? Let her buy you all that ski gear, then take it right back and exchange it for a sweet new SB set up. :cheeky4: Moral of the story, stick to your guns, if this is what you want to do, then grow a pair and do it. Other wise bow down, put your nuts in her purse and let her push you around forever. If your gonna do that then you might as well crash them fancy new skis in a tree just to prove that skiing is dangerous too


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

This is beyond funny, getting/giving relationship advice from/on a snowboarding forum, where half the members are in high school (either actually or emotionally)!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> Dude don't give in, like others have said, they are both plenty dangerous. When dealing with women you have to appeal to her emotional side, not a rational side. Right now she is in a highly negative emotional state about snowboarding. Let things calm down, right now she sees you as a useless lump on the couch that can't provide for her(and kids?) and irrationally blames snowboarding for that. Anytime a woman's security is threatened they will come out swinging whether her argument is rational or not. You can spew facts and statistics till your blue in the face and that will just make them come back harder emotionally.
> 
> So it would have been okay if you blew out your knees skiing? What if you slip on the ice while loading gear and break something? What if you get run over by a tour bus in the parking lot? What if a huge icicle falls off the lodge and stabs you in the eye? All sounds stupid to me... Maybe the whole thing is way to dangerous and you 2 should take up shuffleboard.
> 
> ...


Definitely something to consider... I hate to stereotype women, but more often then not their emotional side just shoves the logical side into a box. Really glad I don't have a Vagina, those things are dangerous! :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Jeffery is right. Having been with same woman for 28 years, that's why I said the "Little Lady should buy disability or life insurance with her $1000"...it goes to the logical response for her irrational fear of loss of security (at least from the financial security pov) but is a definite possibility/risk. Then OP can say "Little Lady, you just want me to do myself in riding so that you can take off with that hot ski instructor and all that life insurance money...btw are you planning a surprise for me?" Or something like that...it will just exasperate her more or she'll see how goofy it is to try and change you; but will go out and get the insurance.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> This is beyond funny, getting/giving relationship advice from/on a snowboarding forum, where half the members are in high school (either actually or emotionally)!


Talking about that, you should not mention to your wife about this discussion. Just don't go tell her "My buddies on the forum told me this and that...". This won't get you bonus points... 

I have to agree with Jeffrey about letting her calm down, anyway the season is almost over (at least over here). Having this discussion at the beginning of the next season will be a better option for both of you. And you'll get all summer to prepare and gather factual information! 

I don't know about your ability level, but a couple of lessons could only help, both your riding and her acceptance of you riding instead of skiing.

Oh and be careful with that shoulder, don't want to be dramatic but my brother has had surgery 3 times for a dislocating shoulder(and actually had it dislocate 10+ times). Take you time to get it back in shape, you don't want to end up like him...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Just buy an iron, some wax, and a scrapper... and start waxing and repeating at least once a day for two weeks..

Try to conjure up a few tears and promise 'her' (the board) that your wife doesn't really mean it.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

SimonB said:


> I have to agree with Jeffrey about letting her calm down, anyway the season is almost over (at least over here). Having this discussion at the beginning of the next season will be a better option for both of you. And you'll get all summer to prepare and gather factual information!


Hey, that's what I said (but take the $1000 skis in the meantime).


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Definitely something to consider... I hate to stereotype women, but more often then not their emotional side just shoves the logical side into a box. Really glad I don't have a Vagina, those things are dangerous! :laugh:


Im happy to just borrow my wifes a few times a week. I would hate to have one fully installed.


----------



## MR_JOSHUA (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, what a great compilation of thoughts & personal advise. Thanks. Your combined input has led me to this concept, you get the idea…


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

just crop out the area that would include that guys balls and you have a great overview of it....


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Here you go:

NSAA : National Ski Areas Association : Press

They say of the 45 people that died skiing/snowboarding in 2004, 30 were skiers. I didn't find anything more recent though.


----------



## bellaisa (Mar 4, 2011)

get a new wife. problem solved.


----------



## tazimodo (Dec 31, 2010)

Holy cow--people are scary sexist on this board


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Uh... yeah.. duh... man > woman.... unless I meet you and you're hot... 


>_> 


I just put edgie wedgies on my little kid lessons for skiing and pull them around with a pole until they are comfortable... then I take them to a black and push them down it.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

tazimodo said:


> Holy cow--people are scary sexist on this board


Just going off of observations. I am all for equality, but men and women are not the same (testosterone vs. estrogen), and do not react the same to a single situation. To act like both genders react exactly the same to everything, is suicide of the brain. It's about understanding how each gender feels about something, and adapting to that reaction.


----------



## tazimodo (Dec 31, 2010)

I realize men and women have significant gender-based differences, but what I've read in this post has been _way_ derogatory toward women. Makes for quite an uncomfortable atmosphere if you happen to be female (which I am, sir). Go on, I'm sure many of you will tell me how I suck for pointing it out, but there are a lot of female snowboarders out there and I can see why this board is pretty much only guys talking to each other. But hey, have at it...


----------



## kittyripper (Mar 26, 2011)

hmm i got the impression that most of the guys were joking and don't actually feel that way...i hope?

idunno i'm sarcastic pretty much 99% of the time so i guess i read posts in the same tone.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

tazimodo said:


> I realize men and women have significant gender-based differences, but what I've read in this post has been _way_ derogatory toward women. Makes for quite an uncomfortable atmosphere if you happen to be female (which I am, sir). Go on, I'm sure many of you will tell me how I suck for pointing it out, but there are a lot of female snowboarders out there and I can see why this board is pretty much only guys talking to each other. But hey, have at it...


You suck for pointing it out!  As kittyripper said sarcasm is not easily carried over on the internet...

On a serious note, a woman's impression on the OP's situation would be interesting.


----------



## tazimodo (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sarcastic most of the time, too, but I haven't been feeling it on this thread. Whatevs.
Anyway, I would wait to discuss, but I think showing her the data given here refuting her fears would be the way to go. Talk to her about the situation, and ask her if she really wants to make him give up thing thing he loves doing most and that he'd probably do it if she _really_ feels strongly about it but that he'd be more afraid of truly resenting her in the long run for making him do so than he would ever be of getting hurt. Ask her how she'd feel if he asked her to give up ____ just because he was uncomfortable about her doing it. If she protests that ____ isn't dangerous, point out that the facts he showed her indicated that snowboarding isn't actually more dangerous than skiing, so basically she is simply asking him to give up something he enjoys because she is uncomfortable with it. And go from there.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

As others have pointed out, you can't take anything said on the internet seriously. Which is maybe why this thread is ironic because it's a serious topic, and most people are just being sarcastic or making fun of it. I will completely agree though that most online interaction sources are very male-biased, as males have held the majority of the user base until recently. I think your going to start to see that change over time though, as it becomes less "abnormal" for females to be on these types of sites.

I even edited the "Fine sir" comment out of my post after I submitted it because I consciously realized it assumed you were male and was therefor sexist! That's proof things are changing...


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

What do you tell a woman with 2 black eyes?

Nothing, you already told her twice!

That's the situation I'd be in if my old lady asked me to quit boarding and start skiing. 

I can't even believe this is a fucking issue. Honestly, I don't think I could keep myself from laughing in her face if this was ever asked of me.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a similar background. I'm mid-30s, married, and have kids, though I am quite lucky to have a wife who fully supports me in all my somewhat risky pursuits. While I've never run into exactly what you describe, I think I can relate to the sentiments.

While I suppose it is possible your wife is a neurotic control-freak hellbent on eradicating fun from your life, based on my own experience I would guess that she is more likely simply overreacting to your injury. Here's my advice, for what it's worth. My guess is that her request that you give up snowboarding stems from several factors. First, a lack of knowledge of the relative risks of both skiing and snowboarding, coupled with obvious concern for your well-being. Also, she may be looking for validation that her opinion matters to you. I suggest starting out by telling her that you recognize there is inherent risk of injury in snowboarding, and that you understand and appreciate her concern for your well-being. Let her know her opinion does matter to you, but also get across how much you really enjoy snowboarding and how important it is to you. Agree to compromise a bit to address her fears. As for compromising, since it doesn't sound like money is too tight, tell her you will take some lessons (can often help you progress quicker also) and/or buy protective gear (wrist guards, padded shorts, even chest/spine protection) if it will help allay her concerns. If she really is hung up on the idea that snowboarding is much more dangerous than skiing, I would suggest presenting her with the statistics from the links the others have posted here.

If you want to, you can acknowledge there seems to be a little truth to her first impression, as evidenced by the site killclimbz referenced, as well as the study here:

Injury Risk in First-Time Snowboarders Versus First-Time Skiers

which did find a higher risk of emergent injuries in first-day snowboarders vs first-day skiers, but the important thing to notice is that most of these sites show that the general risk of injury is quite similar for both. Also, you are past your first day already.  Most importantly, the severe injury and fatality rates don't seem to be at all worse for snowboarding.

Or, if you prefer, you could take another approach. Agree to stick to skiing, but say you are inspired by the late, great Shane McConkey and want to pursue ski-base jumping :cheeky4:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

tazimodo said:


> I'm pretty sarcastic most of the time, too, but I haven't been feeling it on this thread. Whatevs.
> Anyway, I would wait to discuss, but I think showing her the data given here refuting her fears would be the way to go. Talk to her about the situation, and ask her if she really wants to make him give up thing thing he loves doing most and that he'd probably do it if she _really_ feels strongly about it but that he'd be more afraid of truly resenting her in the long run for making him do so than he would ever be of getting hurt. Ask her how she'd feel if he asked her to give up ____ just because he was uncomfortable about her doing it. If she protests that ____ isn't dangerous, point out that the facts he showed her indicated that snowboarding isn't actually more dangerous than skiing, so basically she is simply asking him to give up something he enjoys because she is uncomfortable with it. And go from there.


You're asking him to use *LOGIC* in an argument with his wife? You sure you're female?
:laugh:


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

ROFL, Gawd I feel like I have to chime in here just to defend women!

But really I side with the OP here. It's excessively controlling to stop someone from doing something they love doing, especially when it's a not-so-nasty sports injury.

I would be concerned if my partner/husband/bf went on risky or dangerous backcountry runs, but if he was skilled, took precautions, and conservative, I wouldn't stop him. So long as he wasn't blatantly risking orphaning kids or what not.

I would just calmly, and nicely explain to her that it's what you love doing, and that you'll take responsibility for what happens, and that you'll never, under any circumstances, walk away from your responsibilities as a husband/father. Probably end by saying that it's fun, but it's not that dangerous (maybe with statistics?), and that you're not going to do anything risky.

Frankly, there is *nothing* smexier than a guy who's passionate about something :laugh:


----------



## MR_JOSHUA (Feb 23, 2011)

firstx1017 said:


> Well, being a wife I think I would need more information. Like, how exactly did you fall? Was she with you when you fell? My husband and I - 50's - took up skiing 4 years ago. He really didn't like the skis and hated having ski's going different directions all the time. After the first year he tried snowboarding and like that a lot better, he liked his feet straped in and not worrying about yardsales and getting all your gear together after a fall. He fell a few times hitting his head on ice - got a helmet and continued. After three years no other incidents.
> 
> This year I started snowboarding - never got past geen runs on skis - skiing just felt too hard to me and exhurting and you can always falling leaf down a diamond if needed - can't do that on skis! lol
> 
> ...


In the days leading-up to my injury, I spent a great deal of time on balance & relaxed posture on gentle slopes. Spent a lot of time skating-on-flats. I dedicated a weekend to sideslipping (plowing), J-turns, side traversing & falling leaf (both toe & heel of course). I was seeking the “eureka” moment on a Saturday night at Alpine Valley ski hill, trying to connect/link my turns. Indeed, I had a feeling of real comfort on the board, but overzealous in charging for the goal. Couldn’t seem to connect my turns going slow, so I (cringe) aimed the board to the fall-line and went (someone watching mentioned that speed can offer a smoother transition for turns). This advice, at my ability level, was the “death-blow” to my season (and shoulder). I’m ashamed and embarrassed of this lack of judgment. Speed turned into loss of control into panic. As I sit here and think about that night, I remember having so much fun on the fast tow-rope. My daughter loved the tow rope, we laughed like we were at a theme park. I remember feeling “this much fun wouldn’t be without consequence”. 
I think the best way forward is to successfully negotiate physical therapy, re-gain strength, get back in shape & finish some projects around the house for my wife this summer. Basically put this whole incident in the distant rear-view with the change of season(s). Then, assuming I have full Range-of-motion & ability, I will raise the issue. Perhaps if I keep a closer proximity/stick with the wife and daughter while on the slopes (and take it slow), get a lesson, get helmet/protection gear, this could possibly work just fine.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

MR_JOSHUA said:


> In the days leading-up to my injury, I spent a great deal of time on balance & relaxed posture on gentle slopes. Spent a lot of time skating-on-flats. I dedicated a weekend to sideslipping (plowing), J-turns, side traversing & falling leaf (both toe & heel of course). I was seeking the “eureka” moment on a Saturday night at Alpine Valley ski hill, trying to connect/link my turns. Indeed, I had a feeling of real comfort on the board, but overzealous in charging for the goal. Couldn’t seem to connect my turns going slow, so I (cringe) aimed the board to the fall-line and went (someone watching mentioned that speed can offer a smoother transition for turns). This advice, at my ability level, was the “death-blow” to my season (and shoulder). I’m ashamed and embarrassed of this lack of judgment. Speed turned into loss of control into panic. As I sit here and think about that night, I remember having so much fun on the fast tow-rope. My daughter loved the tow rope, we laughed like we were at a theme park. I remember feeling “this much fun wouldn’t be without consequence”.
> I think the best way forward is to successfully negotiate physical therapy, re-gain strength, get back in shape & finish some projects around the house for my wife this summer. Basically put this whole incident in the distant rear-view with the change of season(s). Then, assuming I have full Range-of-motion & ability, I will raise the issue. Perhaps if I keep a closer proximity/stick with the wife and daughter while on the slopes (and take it slow), get a lesson, get helmet/protection gear, this could possibly work just fine.


Sounds like a good plan of action to me.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

mdc said:


> What do you tell a woman with 2 black eyes?
> 
> Nothing, you already told her twice!


Ha. Ha. Ha. That is...Hilarious...never heard that one before.

(did my sarcasm come through?)


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

MR_JOSHUA said:


> In the days leading-up to my injury, I spent a great deal of time on balance & relaxed posture on gentle slopes. Spent a lot of time skating-on-flats. I dedicated a weekend to sideslipping (plowing), J-turns, side traversing & falling leaf (both toe & heel of course). I was seeking the “eureka” moment on a Saturday night at Alpine Valley ski hill, trying to connect/link my turns. Indeed, I had a feeling of real comfort on the board, but overzealous in charging for the goal. Couldn’t seem to connect my turns going slow, so I (cringe) aimed the board to the fall-line and went (someone watching mentioned that speed can offer a smoother transition for turns). This advice, at my ability level, was the “death-blow” to my season (and shoulder). I’m ashamed and embarrassed of this lack of judgment. Speed turned into loss of control into panic. As I sit here and think about that night, I remember having so much fun on the fast tow-rope. My daughter loved the tow rope, we laughed like we were at a theme park. I remember feeling “this much fun wouldn’t be without consequence”.
> I think the best way forward is to successfully negotiate physical therapy, re-gain strength, get back in shape & finish some projects around the house for my wife this summer. Basically put this whole incident in the distant rear-view with the change of season(s). Then, assuming I have full Range-of-motion & ability, I will raise the issue. Perhaps if I keep a closer proximity/stick with the wife and daughter while on the slopes (and take it slow), get a lesson, get helmet/protection gear, this could possibly work just fine.


If it's any consolation, I had the exact same injury at about this point in the season a few years ago (was 33 at the time). I was diligent about PT, but careful (mostly) not to push things too hard trying to get back up to speed. I was back snowboarding again the following season with no ill effects. As long as you don't re-injure your self trying to recover, I see no reason why you wouldn't be ready to ride again by next season.


----------

